

Why PhD students should consider career options early on - raboukhalil
http://blogs.nature.com/naturejobs/2015/02/17/the-elephant-in-the-lab

======
raboukhalil
Hi everyone, I'd be happy to answer any questions or hear your comments on the
article.

